# I quit



## Alexculley (Sep 18, 2013)

I think I might be done as well. i have been fishing central Ohio for 15 years, invested hundreds of dollars, thousands of hours, and can still count the number of fish i have caught on my hands. I am annoyed and disgusted every time I go out. Fished the big Darby on Saturday for three hours with out a bite, fish beaver pond for two hours with out a bite, then went to Griggs on Sunday for three hours and not a bite. Help me learn what I am doing wrong. I even spent money on a guide this past march for the mad and not even a bite. Please help me before I end it all


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Tell us what you are doing and we'll try to help.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I would suggest searching the site for the questions you have. Great info all over the place. 

If that doesn't work for you then let us know what you are fishing for and with so we can make some suggestions.

Mr. A


----------



## Alexculley (Sep 18, 2013)

Well I do a lot of bank fishing for bass. I don't have a boat. I try plastics, cranks, sticks, rooster tails. I have a buddy who has a boat and every now and then we troll for crappie. I love fly fishing more than anything g else. I look for structure, shade, current, and times. Nothing really seems to get me results on a regular basis. The wife has not asked me "did you catch anything" in two years she just asked if I had fun.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

bank fishing for bass = find some ponds. even local retention ponds can hold bass. find a good honey hole and you'll be hooked again.


----------



## Alexculley (Sep 18, 2013)

I have a pond about two acres big five feet in front of my house. I can not see any structure in the water. and no trees over hand it. I have fished it with cranks and sticks with no result. I caught two fish last year with senkos. I caught one fish with a fly this year but it was a snag not a bite. I will try to post a picture.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Bank fishing for bass can prove difficult. The more water you can cover and the more casting you can do increases your odds greatly. Your best bet from shore right now would be crappie hunting. A slip float and crappie minnow will do wonders. The secret to crappie is if they aren't biting or they slow down, move to the next structure. Hoover was hot last week


----------



## jbirch0 (May 13, 2013)

Get down in there with a jig or worm and see what's lurking. Is there a groove or channel that runs thru ? If so, concentrate on it. If not work the ends across or where its water source comes from. Ex. creek, run off even wind direction. Search the bottom or use a top water at night. If there's anything in the jig will bring it to you.


----------



## Alexculley (Sep 18, 2013)

What is the proper way to jig fish. I never learned any of this growing up. I just decide one day I was going to fish and started. I read a lot of stuff and think I am doing it right and the videos dont seem to be helping.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Alexculley said:


> What is the proper way to jig fish. I never learned any of this growing up. I just decide one day I was going to fish and started. I read a lot of stuff and think I am doing it right and the videos dont seem to be helping.


Take yellow or white 2" and 3" twisters and 1/16, 1/8 and 1/4 ounce jig heads and cast out and reel in. When you find the right one you'll know it. Vertical jigging with a crappie jig would be effective if you were right at a flat next to a drop or better yet in a boat.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Make sure you get them on the jig head so your twisters swim straight at you or you are going to waste a lot of time. The bite to cast ratio go's further down the more crooked they swim.


----------



## jbirch0 (May 13, 2013)

get a frog trailer or chunk, attach to jig hook. Use a small or jr. size, cast out. Let it sit on the bottom a few seconds and twitch rod tip to move jig. Kinda bounce a few times, lift and pull in a couple feet and let it drop to bottom again. When you feel him pick it up let him run a little bit and then dig in !!


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

best lure for bass from shore spinner baits- easy to use and finds agressive fish try fishing em just under the top of water and hold on-buy brand name not the ones for a doller


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Sometimes you've just got to tap out.


----------



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

when you are bank fishing for bass try to walk softly bass will spook easy to heavy footsteps, also target a spot and go upstream or downstream from that spot and cast to it, take your time and enjoy fishing, dont rush your bait let it sink and set for a few seconds the twitch your rod tip let it set some more then move it 1 or 2 feet then let it set again Hope this helps


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

*Alex *Go to the dam area at Alum Creek. Walk up the stairs to the top. Walk down the rocks to the water. Step along the rocks and start throwing small cranks, jigs, senkos, rooster tails. Keep moving. :G Get your butt in gear, step lively, you'll catch crappie, bass, gills and maybe a ski. Mighty nice. You can walk for as long as you want. A lot to be learned along those rocks. Good luck!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Grab a kayak and head out with us, easy peasy 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

More fish for me!!!!


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

bassin mickey is right. that's a good spot from shore. ive had good luck up there with spinners (i like mepps #2 or #3 size) and shallow cranks. deeper divers and jigs will work but you're going to lose some to snags. i've been skunked up there too. it's part of fishing. just keep tossing.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Wait until we get some good rain, the cooler temps and better flow the bite will pick up, for most of us the fall is the most productive time. It's been a tough late summer all around

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Alexculley (Sep 18, 2013)

I will try some of these techniques tomorrow at beaver pond in Hilliard. Especially the jig and twister tail. Any body that is near by feel free to come hang out.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Try to hook up with some one on here that has more experience & DO NOT keep doing the same things if they're not working. Tons of info on here if you use the search function for certain bodies of water of species. We all had to learn & it can be difficult, but fishing is like a puzzle ; put the pieces together & enjoy the success. Even different retrieves with the same lure makes all the difference in the world. Nobody learns to be a proficient jig fisherman without lots of skunks along the way. I am 52 & have fished more than most & am still learning ........ if you give up, you lose.
What part of the state are you from ??


----------



## Alexculley (Sep 18, 2013)

Columbus. SouthSide to be exact. Everyone has given me hope so far. Took a swim jig out this evening and I think I felt a bite (probally just a rock).


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Don't quit. I myself don't do nearly as well in the fall as I do in the spring, but I keep fishing, applying what I read and the advice I get, hoping for that fall breakthrough. Start hitting nearby creeks in early March; nothing beats prespawn smallie fishing, IMO. For building confidence, nothing beats a good bass pond...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Alexculley (Sep 18, 2013)

@Deazl666 I saw your post about calling it and it rang out to me. The way you described coming home is seriously every time I go out. I am just to damn stubborn to let it go but I swear I am every time I get skunked.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Alexculley said:


> @Deazl666 I saw your post about calling it and it rang out to me. The way you described coming home is seriously every time I go out. I am just to damn stubborn to let it go but I swear I am every time I get skunked.


I appreciate that, but I only meant for the season. For me there comes a time every late summer/early fall when the smallie bite drops off in the creek and I get really bummed out. I hear you though: To endure that disappointment when the fishing should be good would be demoralizing. As someone previously stated, find an angler willing to take you to a good hole and show you how it's done. That's how I do it, and it works. If you live in south Columbus I'd recommend learning the Scioto...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Can I have your stuff?


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Either a float tube or kayak will change your life! Also.....Ponds great places to learn. 

I started in a float tube in borrow pits along 71. Fishing plastic worms slow with a very light worm weight (1/32). (you'll need a decent med. rod for worm fishing)

Things have never been the same.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

OK, in all seriousness. This is a TOUGH time of year right now. Water levels are low, fish are skittish, and they have food EVERYWHERE. Crawdads galore. 
So it's difficult to get their attention. Holschlag says you need to go bigger and slower. Like over sized tube jigs, over sized Jig and Pigs. And by over sized, he means the profile, not the weight.
Or go with noisy. Deep diving cranks that whack the bottom with their nose down and tail up...that kind of stuff.
And of course things gets simplified is you go at night....full moon right now....and go with a black buzzbait, or a black Jitterbug, or a black spinnerbait...noisy and dark profile.

Locating fish is obviously important, but knowing WHY they are there and WHAT they are doing is the big secret.

If all else fails, wait about another week and just head below any spillway.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Bubbagon said:


> OK, in all seriousness. This is a TOUGH time of year right now. Water levels are low, fish are skittish, and they have food EVERYWHERE. Crawdads galore.
> So it's difficult to get their attention. Holschlag says you need to go bigger and slower. Like over sized tube jigs, over sized Jig and Pigs. And by over sized, he means the profile, not the weight.
> Or go with noisy. Deep diving cranks that whack the bottom with their nose up...that kind of stuff.
> And of course things gets simplified is you go at night....full moon right now....and go with a black buzzbait, or a black Jitterbug, or a black spinnerbait...noisy and dark profile.
> ...


Alex - Not plugging anyone's product here, but Tim Holschlag's book and DVD on smallmouth fishing is worth every penny. He spends a lot of time on low-water situations. Bubbagon's right: I caught one and lost one last night on a 3.25" swimbait once the sun went down. Prior to that? Nothing...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> I caught one and lost one last night on a 3.25" swimbait once the sun went down. Prior to that? Nothing...


I would suggest that a 3.25" swim bait can be biggie sized considerably.
Try a 5"er and see what happens....

FYI, for any spinnerbaiters out there, gold seems to be the in color right now, or at least if you're trying to get them to hit during the day it is.
Gold blades, gold skirt...gold.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

if you live on a pond, get out there at dusk/dawn with a topwater or spinnerbait and cast parallel to the shoreline. cover the whole pond.


----------



## FishNerd (Apr 22, 2013)

I also don't own a boat, I have cheap equipment acquired on a fast-food-worker budget, and I only regularly fish 3-4 bodies of water. But I've caught 120 fish this year. I'm sure some will disagree, but here's my thoughts:
- Don't be picky. Keep a few poles rigged for different fish and switch around. If the big boys aren't biting, toss in a bobber and a worm and at least get some slime on your hands.
- Master one bait at a time. Get really good at a few baits. You don't need a tackle box full of lures to be successful.
- Find water that concentrates fish. Rivers and big reservoirs don't do this. Small ponds/lakes and dams on big rivers do. If it means traveling, do it. The dams on the Ohio River are great places to fish, as are the small lakes dotting Southern Ohio.
- Learn by doing. Keep a notebook or list on your phone or whatever of where/when/what you fished. Note the weather, everything you can about the water, etc. I have a ton of fishing books, and I'm a bit of a nerd (see my name), but most of what I've learned about fishing was by accident.


----------



## Naut-a-Byte (Jul 11, 2012)

Beaver Pond in the Prairie Oaks Park is one of my favorite go to ponds. Like you I started out bank fishing it and did well with Texas-Rigged 4" worms. (Powerbait - RedShad). As time went I became determined that the biggins were on the steep bank across the pond so I purchased a Yak.(Ascend FS10) Best fishing investment ever!!! It has turned my fishing experiences/adventures 180 out. I have not been out without at least one fish caught and its usually a descent one at that. The Yak opens all sorts of waters that either bank or big boats have no access which usually means less pressure.

And frankly even if I were not to catch any, its still time on the water and taking it all in. Beats sitting at home watchin the crap on the boobtube or doin honeydo's... Before you pull that trigger think of the alternatives...


----------



## Alexculley (Sep 18, 2013)

I am going to start keeping a journal. And maybe after my wedding I will get a boat or kayak. i saw a nice one at dicks.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

> The Yak opens all sorts of waters that either bank or big boats have no access which usually means less pressure.


Yes, a little boat can be really sweet. But start with a beater because you'll be banging it on rocks. Err, habitat.


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Fish Northeast Ohio, particularly Lake Erie and all the rivers that flow into it, such as the Chagrin, Grand, Cuyahoga, and Euclid Creek, to name a few. Something about them just gives them SO much better fishing than the Ohio River and its tributaries. I can hardly catch a thing on Ohio River tribs, but I kill on Erie tribs. PM me if you want to know some great spots, and what you'll be catching on Erie rivers.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Alexculley said:


> I think I might be done as well. i have been fishing central Ohio for 15 years, invested hundreds of dollars, thousands of hours, and can still count the number of fish i have caught on my hands. I am annoyed and disgusted every time I go out. Fished the big Darby on Saturday for three hours with out a bite, fish beaver pond for two hours with out a bite, then went to Griggs on Sunday for three hours and not a bite. Help me learn what I am doing wrong. I even spent money on a guide this past march for the mad and not even a bite. Please help me before I end it all


So did you quit fishing or just quit posting??? You got a lot of good info on this post!

p.s.... I've never met anyone who has fished thousands of hours in central Ohio and caught less than ten fish. If they're not biting where you're at, move to another place.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

streamstalker said:


> Sometimes you've just got to tap out.


Really? 

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Alexculley said:


> The wife has not asked me "did you catch anything" in two years she just asked if I had fun.





Alexculley said:


> I am going to start keeping a journal. And maybe after my wedding I will get a boat or kayak. i saw a nice one at dicks.


This is where you lost me... 

Good luck, it sounds like you've got a whole lot to figure out.

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Alexculley (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you eveybody for the responses. i have been having trouble with the app since I updated my IOS and have not gotten to respond as quickly as I had hoped. Well guys I went out Thursday and caught 4 bass. All under 11" but were caught none the less. I went with I guy i know and we were having no luck with lures so he tied on a nightcrawler. After he caught three fish I asked for a nightcrawler. I went out Friday but only fished 15 minutes before the storm came down on me. Sunday night I tried flyfishing the big darby but had no luck. Had a couple little fish hit my fly but nothing more than a bump no takers. I am going to try and get out tonight for an hour and at least two more times this week.


----------



## Alexculley (Sep 18, 2013)

hang_loose said:


> So did you quit fishing or just quit posting??? You got a lot of good info on this post!
> 
> p.s.... I've never met anyone who has fished thousands of hours in central Ohio and caught less than ten fish. If they're not biting where you're at, move to another place.


I agree I have learned a lot from this post. I most likely wont quit fishing just wanted to vent. I hope to start trolling for crappie next week on the hoover.


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

Before you start any new threads or post again, could you please address the concerns of user: *jlami*?


*Originally Posted by Alexculley*
_The wife has not asked me "did you catch anything" in two years she just asked if I had fun._

*Originally Posted by Alexculley*
_I am going to start keeping a journal. And maybe after my wedding I will get a boat or kayak. i saw a nice one at dicks.
_


jlami said:


> This is where you lost me...
> 
> Good luck, it sounds like you've got a whole lot to figure out.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

freshwater_newb said:


> Before you start any new threads or post again, could you please address the concerns of user: *jlami*?
> 
> 
> *Originally Posted by Alexculley*
> ...


He's obviously renewing his vows...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I wouldn't call it a concern, I was actually hoping that he was successfully living in polygamy. I was going to trade the location of honey holes for mentoring.lol

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## lawa222 (Sep 22, 2013)

Flyfishing Big Darby you need to get a little wet or invest in waders. Lets you cover way more water and get under the trees easier. Just wade slowly and target holes because you'll scare most of the fish in the open, low water. Crawdad imitations are very effective most of the time. Clouser minnows can be good. Boogle bugs are usually less good but top action is always fun. 

More traditional flies, nymphs, etc. are not very good.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Alexculley said:


> I agree I have learned a lot from this post. I most likely wont quit fishing just wanted to vent. I hope to start trolling for crappie next week on the hoover.


I don't understand, how do you troll for crappie if you don't have a boat. Or do you plan on trolling for them like you are trolling here.?


----------



## Alexculley (Sep 18, 2013)

freshwater_newb said:


> Before you start any new threads or post again, could you please address the concerns of user: *jlami*?
> 
> 
> *Originally Posted by Alexculley*
> ...


Ok let clear it all up. I have been with the same woman for ten years. We are officially getting married in January but I have called her my wife for a while.

I am going to troll because my one regular fishing buddy does have a boat and we made plans to go out and troll.


----------



## Alexculley (Sep 18, 2013)

I am not trolling any thread, post or site. If you dont want to chat and give me some help that is fine, just dont reply back to me. Everything I have said on here is 100% true. I was looking for information on fishing and found it. If I have offended anyone that was not my intentions but oh well. They can just eat a bucket.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Alexculley said:


> Ok let clear it all up. I have been with the same woman for ten years. We are officially getting married in January but I have called her my wife for a while.
> 
> I am going to troll because my one regular fishing buddy does have a boat and we made plans to go out and troll.


I was really hoping for polygamy...

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Alexculley (Sep 18, 2013)

I new a guy in new york that pulled that off for about 2 years before it fell apart. They were not married but still I bet it was fun.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Polygamy is not what it is cracked up to be. One wife = one mother in law
many wives = many mother in laws.

THINK ABOUT IT


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

In my youth I was not very good at _dating_ more than one girl at a time. Who in their right mind would want more than one wife, unless they were super hot, of course...


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

jlami said:


> I was really hoping for polygamy...
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Dang! So was I. But, as posted, reach wife beings another mother in law with her.

Maybe you could find some orphaned women....... Nevermind, that's gonna **** the pot......

Mr. A


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

I am not taking anymore time reading all the suggestions. I thought my answer would be on the first page or second at most. What you need is to fish with a partner. Not just one but as many as possible. I will fish with anyone, anytime anywhere, To this day i will learn something new, a knot, a new bait rig or something from everyone I fish with. Fishing is 10% luck and 90% intuition. Nothing replaces time on the water.


----------



## Alexculley (Sep 18, 2013)

bttmline said:


> I am not taking anymore time reading all the suggestions. I thought my answer would be on the first page or second at most. What you need is to fish with a partner. Not just one but as many as possible. I will fish with anyone, anytime anywhere, To this day i will learn something new, a knot, a new bait rig or something from everyone I fish with. Fishing is 10% luck and 90% intuition. Nothing replaces time on the water.


If I can escape to Tippecanoe one day I will let you know. I agree I do need more partners. I only have one fishing buddy and he is about as bad at this as I am.


----------



## ShaneMC (Nov 27, 2012)

Alex, 

I know exactly how you feel. I am in the "same boat" so to speak. I have struggled fishing this year. Returning to Erie after years of saltwater fishing has been challenging. The days of erie dearies lol. I've thought of picking up a different hobby. But it sucks that I re-bought all my trolling gear again. So theres that... 

I have taken advantage of the wealth of knowledge this site offers. I have also decided in hiring a teaching guide to show me how to fish the BIG LAKE. Hopefully, someone will offer to be a fishing buddy. 

I hope things are improving since the start of this post. Hang in there.


----------



## Alexculley (Sep 18, 2013)

ShaneMC said:


> Alex,
> I hope things are improving since the start of this post. Hang in there.


Well yes they are. I am hoping the fall will bring in a swarm of fish.

There really is a lot of help on here. So glad I found this site.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Alexculley said:


> I think I might be done as well. i have been fishing central Ohio for 15 years, invested hundreds of dollars, thousands of hours, and can still count the number of fish i have caught on my hands.


I'm still stuck on that. Thousands of hours...less than 10 fish?

If that's really the case, than here's the deal. You MUST be fishing in the wrong places at the wrong times. 
Forget about trolling big lakes, or hiring guides on the Mad for trout; those things are more on the advanced side of fishing and are to be shared with guys who know what they're doing.
And if your buddy has a boat, and you guys fish for crappie n the spring, and you're not catching more than 10...I might suggest he falls into the doesn't know what he's doing category.

Start with streams and ponds in the spring. Pay a little attention to what guys on here are catching them on and then do that.. You WILL catch fish in the spring in streams and ponds. You just will. It's easy. Streams and ponds are infinitely easier to fish than large lakes. And you don't need a boat or any special equipment to fish either, just jump in and go.

All I'm saying is it may have very little to do with your ability to catch fish, but probably has way more to do with when and where you are fishing.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

And on another note:

Multiple wives = BAD
Multiple girlfriends = GOOD


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Bubbagon said:


> I'm still stuck on that. Thousands of hours...less than 10 fish?
> 
> If that's really the case, than here's the deal. You MUST be fishing in the wrong places at the wrong times.
> Forget about trolling big lakes, or hiring guides on the Mad for trout; those things are more on the advanced side of fishing and are to be shared with guys who know what they're doing.
> ...


I second this. I suck in lakes but pick a river or creek and you will catch fish. If nothing else hit some neighborhood ponds up during and after a rain storm and you will catch fish. I think stream fishing is way more enjoyable then lake fishing anyway.


----------



## Alexculley (Sep 18, 2013)

I should clarify. Up untill last year I really only got out three to ten times a year to fish. Now that the kids are old and life has slowed a bit I am getting out more. I also only really have the time to fish on weekends and it has been really pressured waters. Growning up now one ever took me out fishing it was just something I decided to do one day. I would but lures based on the workers at what ever shop I was at. I would use the lure a couple of times and if it did not produce it would go in the box and moved on to the next thing someone suggested. I decided to start reading about fishing last year and started with the Orvis guide to fly fishing. Then on to fishing for dummies. I tried watching fishing show but they all seemed more interested in plugging a product rather than showing me how to use it. One last thing I have probably caught more than ten fish if we count blue gills, and the two trips I took to a trout farm. But still nothing like the amounts hear about other people catch.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

My advice still stands. Go to the streams and ponds in spring. Catch a bunch of fish, then expand from there.
Big lake fishing in central Ohio on weekends is about as difficult as it gets. Between that and the flyrod choice, you're handicapping yourself unnecessarily. 
It's like learning to drive in a semi truck. You need a nice, easy to drive Taurus.
Creeks and little ponds are the Taurus of the fishing world. catch a few dozen largemouth in an apartment pond, THEN take that experience to a larger body of water.
That's all I'm trying to say.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I actually think at the right time you can outfish spinfisherman with a fly rod. The way I usually start in a stream ( I fly fish only) but you can do the same with a spinning rod is start with a smaller lure and catch some sunfish. It builds confidence and after a few sunfish I change lures and go after larger smallies. I will walk to some out of the way creek holes to fish. Usually the less traveled the path the better your chances are at catching fish. It is supposed to be relaxing if after all this advice you still don't enjoy fishing then try a different hobby. It isn't worth having a hobby that causes you stress.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I absolutely KNOW that a good flyfisherman can kick a spin fisherman's butt.

What I'm saying is that it would be difficult to LEARN to fish using a fly rod. Maybe stick with a rod/reel combo that makes presenting and working the lure easy, and then graduate to a fly rod.

I make the comparison to bow hunting. A recurve or long bow is something that is better if you kind of work up to it.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Bubbagon said:


> I absolutely KNOW that a good flyfisherman can kick a spin fisherman's butt.
> 
> What I'm saying is that it would be difficult to LEARN to fish using a fly rod. Maybe stick with a rod/reel combo that makes presenting and working the lure easy, and then graduate to a fly rod.
> 
> I make the comparison to bow hunting. A recurve or long bow is something that is better if you kind of work up to it.


I was actually an exception to the rule. I suck with a spinning rod. Fly fishing actually brought my enjoyment back to fishing. But I fully agree with you on the stream fishing vs big lake.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

We all learn primarily by doing, not reading, although reading does help augment the doing, if that makes any sense. To dovetail what Bubbagon (and others) are saying, creeks are level playing fields in that you don't need a boat to have success. A kayak is nice to have, but it's certainly not a necessity. Lakes, on the other hand, in my opinion, are a waste of time if you don't own or have access to a boat. If you want to bank fish, find a pond, but cross bank fishing big lakes off your list. (And don't be fooled for a minute - we all love fishing a good pond.) For me, the jury is still out on fly-fishing: Driving an hour (one way) to the Mad River to catch one or two fish (or no fish), which is how I spent my weekends last winter, left a rotten taste in my mouth. People will say that the Mad is a great trout stream, but that it's tough to fish; I say that if the Mad were truly a great trout stream, it wouldn't be _that_ tough to fish. And if you want to see something funny, watch me attempt to work a fly-rod around low-hanging branches drifting two nymphs below a strike indicator. Here's the thing: Abandon what's not working for you and start with the basics. If you only have so much time for fishing, you need to make that time count. Like I said: time of day, time of year, body of water...


----------



## Alexculley (Sep 18, 2013)

I am going to make an effort to fish the ponds around my house and the Big Darby (its right by the house) at least three times a week for an hour or two a night. I also am only going to use one lure a night and focus on trying to learn different ways to fish it. Make a note of what works what does type of thing. If that makes since. Monday I tried a purple senko that I rigged up with a beetle spin to see what would happen. Nothing happened but I just wanted to experiment. I think next week I will focus on rooster tails (I have had some luck in the past) Not sure of all the little things I can do other than toss it out and reel it back in maybe add some weight. I will see what sizes and collors work best for me. Maybe i will start another thread about rooster tails and grab some advise. I will also say this. I love fly fishing all though it is really hard but so relaxing. i love wading in and casting. Also thanks again guys.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> We all learn primarily by doing, not reading, although reading does help augment the doing, if that makes any sense. To dovetail what Bubbagon (and others) are saying, creeks are level playing fields in that you don't need a boat to have success. A kayak is nice to have, but it's certainly not a necessity. Lakes, on the other hand, in my opinion, are a waste of time if you don't own or have access to a boat. If you want to bank fish, find a pond, but cross bank fishing big lakes off your list. (And don't be fooled for a minute - we all love fishing a good pond.) For me, the jury is still out on fly-fishing: Driving an hour (one way) to the Mad River to catch one or two fish (or no fish), which is how I spent my weekends last winter, left a rotten taste in my mouth. People will say that the Mad is a great trout stream, but that it's tough to fish; I say that if the Mad were truly a great trout stream, it wouldn't be _that_ tough to fish. And if you want to see something funny, watch me attempt to work a fly-rod around low-hanging branches drifting two nymphs below a strike indicator. Here's the thing: Abandon what's not working for you and start with the basics. If you only have so much time for fishing, you need to make that time count. Like I said: time of day, time of year, body of water...


I don't think you need a boat to fish a lake. There are a few spots I have where I will guarantee you fish from the bank on multiple central ohio lakes. Like fo sho bro! FishSlim got OGF angler of the year with his shoreline saugeye antics amongst other things... had us all drooling over those big girls laying in the grass... Mostly big lakes from what I gathered. Although, I must say, my very first cast after moving to central ohio 10 years ago caught a fish.. On the Scioto so.. I know the creeks have em as well it's just not my comfort zone. But I disagree about needing a boat to fish a lake. Bigtime.


Rooster tails: I like ones called Joes Flies(Panther Martins also spin nice on super slow retrieve). All sorts of designs and colors but I like the Super Strikers(1/4oz I believe) which are a little bigger. Gold blades I have best luck with. Work the water column. Let them sink a little bit depending on how deep the water is. Have to be careful with rooster tails as that treble hook is Awfully snaggy. I'd say go with plain ole lead jig heads with some twister tail grubs of your choice. Tried and true and gets you used to fishing the bottom with minimal loss.. Work on hopping them up and out of snags. I lose very few jigs anymore.. As soon as you feel it hang up, stop, maybe slack the line a tad and give it really small "pops" to try to hop it up and over whatever it just ran into. Hope that makes sense. Good luck out there.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I would try white rooster tails. Smallies are chasing baitfish. BY the way Dealz not all fly fisherman fish for trout. I have never fished for trout yet.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

imalt said:


> I would try white rooster tails. Smallies are chasing baitfish. BY the way Dealz not all fly fisherman fish for trout. I have never fished for trout yet.


I know; if it swims it can be caught on a fly. Take me out sometime...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Deazl666 said:


> I know; if it swims it can be caught on a fly. Take me out sometime...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


If I lived up there I would. I live in cincinnati though I would prefer to live in columbus. I might be up that way in a few weeks I will shoot you a PM if I head up.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

In the summertime, I'm weathered enough to know that a GOOD fly fisherman can take a spin fisherman to school.
Fall however, I'd take a dollar an inch and go toe to toe with your buggy whips. 
Lemme know when you're in town, too. Old Dealzl needs to see some fall fishing time.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Bubbagon said:


> In the summertime, I'm weathered enough to know that a GOOD fly fisherman can take a spin fisherman to school.
> Fall however, I'd take a dollar an inch and go toe to toe with your buggy whips.
> Lemme know when you're in town, too. Old Dealzl needs to see some fall fishing time.


In the fall I switch over to some larger toothy critters on the fly. I know when my time is over for smallies. I would still be willing to get my ass handed to me though. By the way Bubbagon are you the artist formerly known as Andyman on here many moons ago. If so you and Bennylovessaugeyes battles were some of the best reading ever on ogf. Things were brutal back then that is why I laugh when the newbs get upset over what is said to them now on threads.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Alex, you're "burning daylight"! Read this site at night....Go practice what you've learned.


----------



## Alexculley (Sep 18, 2013)

imalt said:


> If I lived up there I would. I live in cincinnati though I would prefer to live in columbus. I might be up that way in a few weeks I will shoot you a PM if I head up.


Would love to be in on that trip.


----------



## Alexculley (Sep 18, 2013)

hang_loose said:


> Alex, you're "burning daylight"! Read this site at night....Go practice what you've learned.


LMAO this is how I spend time at work. I think I have been on here more this week than doing my actual job. Bossman is going to kill me.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

The best thing some one can tell you is to put time on the water with a lure you have CONFIDENCE in. And stay at!!!!!


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

Hey guys! If you go fly fishing, can I come at at least watch? I have equip and a few Orvis lessons but would like to see how it is done in real life. Maybe?


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Alex, I think you should stick to your guns and do as you titled the thread, just quit.


----------



## Alexculley (Sep 18, 2013)

glasseyes said:


> Alex, I think you should stick to your guns and do as you titled the thread, just quit.


Lol I can't. I have been given so much great advice. It has given me to much hope.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

imalt said:


> I By the way Bubbagon are you the artist formerly known as Andyman on here many moons ago. If so you and Bennylovessaugeyes battles were some of the best reading ever on ogf. Things were brutal back then that is why I laugh when the newbs get upset over what is said to them now on threads.


Affirmative. Yeah, Benny liked to poke the bear.  Turns out we have a bunch of stuff in common, and I can kind of relate to being a young punk (back when I was young). So Benny and I buried the hatchet.
And you're right, it's hard to say much without hurting someone's feelings sometimes. I always thought fishermen had a thick skin and a sense of humor...


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Bubbagon said:


> Affirmative. Yeah, Benny liked to poke the bear.  Turns out we have a bunch of stuff in common, and I can kind of relate to being a young punk (back when I was young). So Benny and I buried the hatchet.
> And you're right, it's hard to say much without hurting someone's feelings sometimes. I always thought fishermen had a thick skin and a sense of humor...


Is Benny still around on here?


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

The fall bite is on! I caught over thirty sm yesterday, biggest was 16", but all were fat and aggressive. My buddy caught ten but the 3 biggest, 17 18 and the fattest 19.5 I've ever seen. Can't wait to get out again

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

StuckAtHome said:


> The fall bite is on! I caught over thirty sm yesterday, biggest was 16", but all were fat and aggressive. My buddy caught ten but the 3 biggest, 17 18 and the fattest 19.5 I've ever seen. Can't wait to get out again
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's awesome!!! What type of water? Presentation? Were you in a yak or wading?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Local flow, fish were every where, spinnerbait's as always.even got a couple on my subwalk

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Kayak's

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

